
Falcon_android: Twitter emailed me. They refuse to extend the token limit. - Shank
https://twitter.com/falcon_android/status/306340529405300736
======
DaemonXI
>"Falcon doesn't provide any features that their app doesn't have already"

Features like having a nice UI and providing good tablet support?

